# Drucker Problem

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich wollte nach langer zeit wieder einmal unter kde 4.3.5 mit meinem HP LaserJet 6L drucken. Aber für eine Seite Text kommen jetzt fast leere Seiten ohne Ende. Nur eine Zeile in der Art

```
@PJL SET MANUALFEED=OFF @PJL SET ECONNOMODE=OFF ...
```

Hier http://localhost:631/ scheint alles i.O. Habe da auch nichts geändert. Seit längerer Zeit net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo ich ansetzen soll.

----------

